# How to cut 3/4" thick slab of marble?



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

tigerbalm2424 said:


> I have two 20"X30"X3/4" pieces of marble that I need to cut. Whats the most economical way to cut this stuff? :whistling2:


 
Here is a thread on this:

http://www.diychatroom.com/showthread.php?t=1844&highlight=Cutting+marble

http://www.diychatroom.com/JPI Balance


----------



## Zel1 (Mar 21, 2007)

We just did some of this. I used a circ saw with a diamond masonry blade for some rough cuts and a wet tile saw for the finish cuts. I had to send one piece out to have a bullnose edge cut on it and have it polished. I spoke at length about this to a guy from Defusco Supply (http://www.defusco.com/). One tip he gave me was that if you cut a piece of polished marble/granite and you only need a square cut, you can use a good, glossy, stone sealer to mimic the polished look. He said this works good on edges, but doesnt cut it on top serfaces. I also looked into the router bits for bullnosing, but they are very expensive and I'm sure there is a learning curve to it. Not many people want to "practice" on such an expensive material.


----------



## tigerbalm2424 (Feb 28, 2007)

Well, Im getting it cheap so Im not too worried about it. My cut is not a straight cut and I am not worried about a polished look on this cut as it will be butting up against some and will be hidden. I will look into the diamond masonry blade for my makita I guess. :yes:


----------



## Zel1 (Mar 21, 2007)

Go slow! lol The saw doesnt want to move fast at all. If its not a straight cut, you will probably have to make a bunch of small cuts to get the "curve" you want


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Might have to ensure the cut area is cooled with water too while cutting.


----------



## arall (Jan 18, 2013)

a cheaper way to cut this tile if you have off-cuts or broken tiles that you need to cut into square or rectangle shapes. the edges won't be as smooth as with expensive ways of cutting - however your results would be good enough to use the end products in 'non esthetic' areas.
1. place tile on level surface
2. mark with marker pen the line you need to cut on the polished surface
3. cut with angle grinder (small type) (masonry disc) lighty along the line to get an initial groove.
4. now cut deeper up about 2-3mm deep.
5. cut about 5mm deep on the the 'thickness' sides of the tile
6. turn the tile around, and repeat 2. - 4. above
7. place tile now on solid surface with the polished side facing you.
8. the cut line should more or less line up with the edge of your solid bottom surface
9. with a heavy (5lbs plus) metal hammer hit the peace that needs to be broken off with ONE GOOD blow in the middle of the piece to be discarded 
10. when completed you could finish off the sides by grinding with the same grinding disc or a larger disc. 
11. you may either duco or use special stone 'putty' if you need a smoother effect. (colour of choice)
12. a bit dusty procedure, but I have made many successes this way with off-cuts collected from our local dumping grounds. :thumbsup:


----------

